
World's largest grid battery will be installed in China by 2018 - tmoneymoney
https://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/fuel-cells/its-big-and-longlived-and-it-wont-catch-fire-the-vanadium-redoxflow-battery
======
fishcolorbrick
If I'm reading this correctly, the "world’s largest battery site: a
200-megawatt, 800-megawatt-hour storage station in China’s Liaoning province"
has enough capacity to power 10% of Portland, Oregon's residential use for a
day... and the article says this factory is producing 300 MWh of batteries per
year right now ("eventually... 3 gigawatts per year").

Utility scale batteries are just for surge production; when the wind isn't
blowing and the sun isn't shining within efficient transmission distance. Yet
it seems like there is a lot of opportunity for more "20 soccer field" sized
battery factories.

[TFA] 800 MWh battery [0] 265,439 households [1] 0.901 MWh per month, per
average household

0.901 * 265439 = 239,160 MWh per month / 30.44 days per month = Portland's
household consumption is 7,856.8 MWh per day

[0]:
[https://www.census.gov/quickfacts/fact/table/portlandcityore...](https://www.census.gov/quickfacts/fact/table/portlandcityoregon/PST045216)

[1]:
[https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=97&t=3](https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=97&t=3)

